# Tacky latex gloss paint



## johnnymo (Aug 15, 2009)

I recently painted some door frames with Valspar latex gloss paint about 4 days ago and they still have a tacky feeling to them. I put the first coat on the frames Wednesday and the second coat on Thursday. It is now Saturday night and the paint is dry to the touch, but the frames have a tacky feeling. I would like this project to be glossy with a smooth touch. Does anyone have any suggestions? Please advise!!!


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't know if I can help, but when we first started doing custom things, our first wall unit, now about 3 years ago, we built a nice white wall unit book shelf. We used latex valspar paint. We let it dry for about a week or so, it dried well but never lost the "tacky" feeling and never obtained a hard enamel finish. Brand new at this, I decided to spray an oil based paint over the latex. That seemed to do the trick, we sprayed a white oil Benjamine Moore product and it worked great, very hard enamel finish was acheived. Since this though, I have had great success using oil paint from Sherwin Williams (we use them regularly), we have found Behr latex paint dries out with a nice hard enamel finish, and I have had great success with white and black lacquer finishes that will leave a hard enamel finish.

My opinion is the paint you are using is probably the problem, I would give the paint at least 2 to 3 weeks for a full dry/cure time and then if the finish is not what you want, then re finish your work with an oil based paint.


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

Gloss latex paint remains "tacky" for a very long time. The instructions that cam with my Pella windows specifically state NOT to use gloss paint, because the window will always "stick" closed. As long as nothing is in permanent contact with it, gloss paint is fine. All the trim in my house is done with gloss white Valspar. In a few days you'll no longer notice the "stickiness".


----------

